# Pocket Thunder grooves and rewrap



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

A couple things were bugging me about the Dankung Pocket Thunder. One, the factory wrap was pretty shoddy. Two, the shape of the ears made it hard to get the bands the same each shot even when pulling the end of the handle towards the target to set them...

So a couple hours of tossing and turning in bed then wondering what to do lead me to file some grooves and rewrap it. Pretty happy with it now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

The right decision, only the edges turned out sharp, you need to sand.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great Mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Perfect mod, but yeah, sand till buttery smooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

craigbutnotreally said:


> A couple things were bugging me about the Dankung Pocket Thunder. One, the factory wrap was pretty shoddy. Two, the shape of the ears made it hard to get the bands the same each shot even when pulling the end of the handle towards the target to set them...
> 
> So a couple hours of tossing and turning in bed then wondering what to do lead me to file some grooves and rewrap it. Pretty happy with it now.
> 
> ...


I sure like those grooves very nice, a teensy bit sharp but the placement and depth and perfect nice job 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice job. I like the rewrap job.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I ended up cleaning the corners of the grooves some more after you guys mentioned it. Sanded them down and took a small wire brush in a Dremel to the corners. Nice and smooth now.

Something you guys might find interesting. I ended up slipping with the file while filing the grooves. Left a nice gash. The finish on this thing looked like a hammered finish. So I went around the shop and found the crappiest faced hammer I had. Hit the slip up a few times and what do you know. Blended it perfectly. Haha.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That looks great but the edges look a little sharp. Might cause early band failure. But nonetheless it looks great and the wrap looks nice!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

great modification, what tools did you use for it?


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

crazyslingshot said:


> great modification, what tools did you use for it?


Just a round file, some sandpaper, and a Dremel with a wire brush. Dremel not needed but I like the finish it left in the slots and How it rounded the corners a little more while not standing out against the original finish.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

It looks great! I like the black wrap and fork protectors-finger cushions.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

